

Ask HN: How do you go about finding good mentors? - skowmunk

How do you go about finding good mentors in life.  career or business?<p>Any advice on how to find and develop relationships with them?
======
willheim
There's only one way that's been shared with me:

Talk to everyone you know about what you're doing and go to every event where
mentors will be. Eventually you'll meet the right one, one that takes an
interest in your idea and gets excited by it. If you hit it off they'll invite
you to continue the conversation in a more private setting (not a
conference/event but maybe their office/lunch). You'll get together informally
and casually and should do so without any pretense. If things work out you'll
find the relationship develop to the point where you might even wake up
realizing that you have a mentor.

Yes, it does sound a lot like picking up singles at a bar. Yes, adult
relationships are like that. Go see "I love you, Man" and realize it's really
not that different.

~~~
skowmunk
That was good advice. Thanks.

I guess thats true, at the end its like any other relationship.

Like the ref to "I love you, Man", watched that movie. I see what you mean.

